# Vietnamese Wooden Dummy



## Marnetmar (Apr 30, 2014)

Really interesting stuff, I wonder what the purpose of its design is.






Edit: 






This one shows the form.


----------



## Takai (May 2, 2014)

Interesting. I notice in the 1st video that tendency to drop their Wu Sao seems to exist.

I wish the camera had panned back further I would have liked to look at the footwork while the dummy was being worked.


----------



## 6vior (May 5, 2014)

-.-'  I do not know this method, but the first video for me is a joke!  WHERE IS THE CENTERLINE??????? and the protection?????


----------



## Takai (May 5, 2014)

6vior said:


> -.-'  I do not know this method, but the first video for me is a joke!  WHERE IS THE CENTERLINE??????? and the protection?????



The centerline would be where he is getting hit.


----------



## Marnetmar (May 5, 2014)

Takai said:


> The centerline would be where he is getting hit.



^


----------



## 6vior (May 6, 2014)

yes, when he is offensive but when he is defensive???


----------



## mook jong man (May 6, 2014)

I'm going to be blunt , this is garbage.

Sort of defeats the purpose of having arms on the dummy if you are continually dropping your arms and disengaging.
Not to mention the complete lack of correct body alignment in relation to the dummy.

With the dummy itself I fail to see how a heavier dummy swaying back and forth is going to help you practice correct technique , with a conventional dummy you get tactile and auditory feedback from the way it absorbs your force and then rebounds back at you.
This helps you correct your technique.

I think they have completely missed the point on how the dummy is actually used in Wing Chun , you could stick some arms on a really heavy punching bag and get the same effect as what they get on their version of the dummy.

A Wing Chun wooden dummy is a much more sophisticated tool than just a heavy upright log with arms sticking out of it , for someone who knows how to use it properly.


----------



## wingchun100 (May 6, 2014)

No offense, but what the hell is this?

That sums up how I feel.


----------



## Takai (May 6, 2014)

wingchun100 said:


> No offense, but what the hell is this?
> 
> That sums up how I feel.



I thought it was really bad SNL skit about Wing Chun.


----------



## Marnetmar (May 6, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> I'm going to be blunt , this is garbage.
> 
> Sort of defeats the purpose of having arms on the dummy if you are continually dropping your arms and disengaging.
> Not to mention the complete lack of correct body alignment in relation to the dummy.
> ...



I am inclined to agree, allowing for differences in lineage and whatnot, I don't see any proper body structure or core WC concepts in this at all.


----------



## Takai (May 7, 2014)

mook jong man said:


> I'm going to be blunt , this is garbage.
> 
> Sort of defeats the purpose of having arms on the dummy if you are continually dropping your arms and disengaging.
> Not to mention the complete lack of correct body alignment in relation to the dummy.
> ...



You said it. I was trying to be nice. I really hate bashing on someone that was willing to put it out "there". However, I can see nothing worth defending here.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (May 8, 2014)

That was like a train wreck.


----------



## Domino (Jul 1, 2014)

No disrespect intended but the arms look like table legs and the rocking motion is his own addition.


----------



## Cephalopod (Jul 1, 2014)

Puny wooden dummy for little girls!

My wooden dummy is for _real_ men:






Full disclaimer for the ironically impaired:
This is not me. This is some poor dude I decided to rib on today. My formal apologies to him and his family.


----------



## Marnetmar (Jul 2, 2014)

Mother of God, I had to wash my eyes out after that.

EDIT:

brb, washing my ears out due to the blatant historical inaccuracies


----------

